

Cuil Search Engine Launches - Does Google Care? - lyime
http://www.cuil.com/

======
electromagnetic
I tried it out. It looks nice and polished, it just isn't as simple as google.
I'm not exactly sure where I'm supposed to look for my results and what the
order is.

Also, just a personal opinion. Black is a very, very bad colour to go with as
focusing on a bright object on a dark background produces eye strain. It
instantly made me dislike the front page... where its main purpose and
function lives.

------
illume
The search results suck.

